# Pregnant cats need a home ASAP



## Chocolate_Pie (Jul 7, 2005)

My family in New York is really irresponsible and always getting more animals than we need. Well we have two female cats that are pregnant, Kelly and Stewie, all because my stepmom never got them spayed. So because of this she wants to get rid of them. I just don't think a pregnant cat would do well in a shelter so I'm searching for homes for them. I would prefer them to go together but they can be seperated. Kelly is a beautiful affectionate calico. Stewie is a adorable black and white spotted cat who is more reserved. They both are excellent with other cats, dogs and children and are around ten months old. They need to find homes within a month. They are located in Islip Terrace, N.Y. If interested please post or email me at [email protected]


----------

